# rbp's



## moxk2 (Mar 24, 2003)

guys, how long will it take for them to breed, or how big should they be to breed. Thanx in advance


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

not a 100% exact answer as every fish will slightly differ, but when around 6 inches or so the reds can be ready...


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

6-8 inches depending on the fish. It can take 2 years to reach that size. They have to be comfortable in a well established tank, of good size.

MAD


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

It is hard to say when they will breed because this is dependant on too many variables including tank size, conditions, and sex (which you can not tell until they lay eggs). Just provide plenty of room and maintain good awater conditions and maybe magic will happen.









_Moved to Husbandry_


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Could be as early as 4" in some cases. Won't really know until they start doing it.


----------

